# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  سلسلة Huawei P40 Series تحصل على ميزة جديدة على مستوى الكاميرا عبر تحديث جديد

## mohamed73

قامت شركة Huawei بإصدار تحديث جديد يحمل البنية رقم EMUI 10.1.0.122  لكل من Huawei P40 و Huawei P40 Pro، والهاتف +Huawei P40 Pro على الأرجح  في الصين، وهو التحديث الذي يجلب معه وضع جديد يُدعى AI 50MP.
 يقوم هذا الوضع الجديد بإلتقاط عدة صور على مدى ثلاث ثوانٍ، ثم يجمعها  معًا للحصول على صورة كاملة الدقة تبلغ 50 ميغابكسل. ويهدف إلى تقديم أفضل  ما في العالمين، فهو يعمل على مطابقة الدقة العادية للمستشعر مع تقنية Quad  Bayer داخل تشكيلة Huawei P40 Series. وفيما يلي لقطات إختبارية لوضع AI  50MP الجديد وهو قيد العمل.     
  ليست هناك في الوقت الراهن أي معلومات حول موعد وصول هذا التحديث إلى  سلسلة هواتف Huawei P40 Series خارج الصين، وما إذا كان هذا التحديث سيصل  أيضًا إلى الهاتف +Honor 30 Pro. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

